# ISTANBUL | Emaar Square | 229m | 50 fl | U/C | 157-63m | 34-14 fl x 6 | Com



## KTS98

Do you know who is PM/CM for this project?


----------



## taha2012




----------



## Erhan

It's prep now :cheers:

http://www.havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/emaar/emaardan_libadiye_projesi_yeni_istanbul-2320.html


----------



## Jakob

*08/01/2012*

Video: http://www.havadanemlakvideo.com/an...i-istanbul-projesinde-calismalar-basladi.html


----------



## manon

I see it everyday , they are working very speedy, design and location is perfect.


----------



## Jakob

http://www.havadanemlakvideo.com/an...nbul-projesi-emaar-imzasiyla-libadiye-de.html


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by taha2012:


----------



## Jakob

http://www.havadanemlakvideo.com/nerede/emaar/emaar_yeni_istanbul_projesinde_son_durum-5754.html


----------



## Jakob

http://turkerler.codingmedia.com/wp-content/themes/turkerler-theme/files/turkerler-katalog.pdf


----------



## Jakob

Emrah P. @ foursquare


----------



## Jakob

http://www.emaarsquare.com.tr/katalog/light/#/2


----------



## Jakob

Pictures taken by PanikAtak:


----------



## Jakob

Barbaros Kemal Ö.










Levent K.









Levent K.


----------



## Ni3lS

Opening post and thread title changed. Thread moved to highrises


----------



## Jakob

Barbaros Kemal Ö.









Ceyhun K.


----------



## timo9

it's in progress


----------



## Jakob

Barbaros Kemal Ö.


----------



## Jakob

Levent K.









Levent K.


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by hduru:


----------



## Jakob

https://foursquare.com/user/31362939


----------



## Jakob

https://foursquare.com/sinejk


----------



## Jakob

http://www.ikidg.com/project_content.aspx?id=49&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob

http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=49&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob

https://foursquare.com/user/42323002


----------



## Jakob

https://foursquare.com/aciyudumcuk


----------



## Jakob




----------



## Jakob

http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=49&ptype=9


----------



## Jakob

https://foursquare.com/user/52633417









https://foursquare.com/user/32964206


----------



## Jakob

http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=49&ptype=9


----------



## manon

woow, huge construction finally rising after long digging.


----------



## Jakob

http://www.emaarsquare.com.tr/insaat.html


----------



## Jakob

https://foursquare.com/v/emaar-square-şantiye/533aab5d498e39de8679fda3/photos


----------



## Jakob

http://www.2design.com.tr/project_content.aspx?id=49&ptype=9


----------



## Maximalist

You could probably house an entire village in the parking garage! Love the main building's "flying saucer" top.


----------



## Ni3lS

I can't believe that all that is going to be a parking garage. The different shapes and floor heights don't add up. Does this mean there will be underground offices/residences or a mall?


----------



## Karaborsa

Ni3lS said:


> I can't believe that all that is going to be a parking garage. The different shapes and floor heights don't add up. Does this mean there will be underground offices/residences or a mall?


i also thought the same thing but if i look closer to this render i think it will be as you've wrote.


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by hduru:


----------



## TCG_Heybeliada

*Emaar Square* with *The Adress Hotel* and *The Heights Residences* :cheers:


----------



## Jakob

Pictures taken by BaybarsKirman:


----------



## Jakob




----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by taskula:


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/8849443_3hDnUw4i0jZ_DlGGOIFbRoIVbR-dwk-6-g4ZXUILx9Y.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/391330154_bSpPU9rY_zGLvzB8TdRUaiDozB9zJ1BwHk946kMGtFg.jpg


----------



## thewolf434

how many store in mall?


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob

https://foursquare.com/v/emaar-squa...2d13e689?openPhotoId=58cfb6b44bafb746489b709b


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/130609751_1UkrwZr8gVfXmE3BrdqGb8AJfV1hTC8Rfc77P7UwXOg.jpg


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by Edil Arda:









Picture taken by Edil Arda:









Picture taken by Edil Arda:









Picture taken by Edil Arda:









Picture taken by Edil Arda:









Picture taken by Edil Arda:









Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

https://de.foursquare.com/v/emaar-s...2d13e689?openPhotoId=58edcd7213af1c0eb17c45ed









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/87261348_iw52npJ8HBE_FZEKBx0KvrWW5HdEhS3Nk0wlLeboicU.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/405960443_Qu72Yl4MKESJxuwXCjmL9agG65kDIFDhW5p7HCO_zf4.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/13391329_XsEQrIG17d3bY6K47b3FlPQ_WcWIvUldyP74hJSYIl4.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/182417207_1W7gYQQa8-_OhSkQYWzuJOdtGALiJjMX_jHDamPH0-o.jpg









https://de.foursquare.com/v/emaar-s...2d13e689?openPhotoId=58ecf7763cccc60cadcc550d


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by Edil Arda:









Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/11433039_Dg5sLMl8x1A4ULzdmFyBzXPKY-lg02izzC1vILo66b0.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/180113563_Tiexbm600DuFmtyXQUnV0FaC_KNPqakNnYIN64NV7Nc.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/127384104_5Nmcz91J_f0e_kukwo9b2Ala0WiNk9MJ0fXA586YIe4.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/132169837_g0uZkSj9LF3zrMhMfZd2BliF11OzCwzJla1TlRwVdbI.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/424953123_OhotNxDTxnFjk7IrRtoymPTeRNy5-cssGFAOpAnGoGg.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/134861435_VutQEqL0M09418PWt-Zm0Oak-BexE1SltH4NJXWITjI.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/73592349_yP6ouqEEMUd9SpeHKBI4fSlHe-lQGT_aOIT-EQTFeCc.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/95826233_1KH1SsR9M6gf41OnAea2_nAl98qRhcwsehGIFsrglV8.jpg


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by ahmet ozkul:


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/34600133_N_GWWS7tmGSwgArijxQQrcYqSW8wkd4SMjiMDFDmf8s.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/144411820_zuaulfT4g6csKNFZaEuSIa4U6HfcdPvbeVa97uUiaVQ.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/12701312_TsBLpg0A78QcuuRxT50taqrc5sIbdnI6fTPFFt-UT9w.jpg


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Emaar 203 by feanor ringeril, on Flickr










EMAAR x1 reklamlar  by feanor ringeril, on Flickr


----------

